# Human Piriton for dogs.



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Has anyone got any experience of giving their dogs human piriton?

One of my cavvies has skin problems and i'm thinking it could be skin allergies, the vet said she has eczema but the stuff he gave her didn't work at all, she's scratching and biting herself quite a lot and making herself bleed so i was thinking of giving her about half a piriton tablet daily for a few days to see how she goes. I've heard that it's ok for dogs and that it has the same ingredients as the doggie kind.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to give one of my Labs human Piriton and she did great on them, you should really ok it with your vet tho just in case.


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh great thanks  I'm gonna give them a ring in the morning but i know what they'll say already ''you'll have to bring her down cos we can't say over the phone unless we see her'' lol (And then charge me £30odd quid for a check up!) :cursing:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Leah89 said:


> Oh great thanks  I'm gonna give them a ring in the morning but i know what they'll say already ''you'll have to bring her down cos we can't say over the phone unless we see her'' lol (And then charge me £30odd quid for a check up!) :cursing:


To be honest I didnt check with my vet but Floss was bad with itching for 10yrs before I tried it and it was a last resort, didnt do her any harm, in fact she was great the last 4 years of her life! and was hell of a lot cheaper than vet meds.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes my Bichon has had piriton many times in his life (recommended by our vet) for itching problems, its quite safe.  Make sure you get the ones with 30 in a packet though not the one a day ones. Also know lots of other dog owners have given their dogs piriton.

Also give Stronghold a try in case it's sarcoptic mange, this is what my dog turned out to have even though the vet thought it was food allergy.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

if your vet is already treating your dog for this there should not be another consultation fee (well, that's how my vet works). Just give him a ring and say the meds he prescribed are not working (what were they?)

Piritons generic name is Chlorphenamine - this may be what he has given you anyway!


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

What dosage did you give her? I was thinking of giving her half a tablet initially to see how she gets on


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Leah89 said:


> What dosage did you give her? I was thinking of giving her half a tablet initially to see how she gets on


Well the vet said my Bichon could have a couple a day (he's quite a big Bichon though) so I'm sure half to one tablet will be fine. Thinking about it he was only a 4 month old puppy when he first had them and the vet he had then said they were fine to give him.


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Old Shep said:


> if your vet is already treating your dog for this there should not be another consultation fee (well, that's how my vet works). Just give him a ring and say the meds he prescribed are not working (what were they?)
> 
> Piritons generic name is Chlorphenamine - this may be what he has given you anyway!


It was a ointment he gave her, not sure what it was called but it was rubbish, will give them a ring in the morning see what they say


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Leah89 said:


> What dosage did you give her? I was thinking of giving her half a tablet initially to see how she gets on


what did the vet prescribe that "didn't work"?


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks will do


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

sorry, cross posted


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Another thread here on Piriton http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/150341-piriton-dogs.html


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Old Shep said:


> sorry, cross posted


Can't remember what the ointment was called but he also said it was safe to use sudocrem too so i've tried that a few times and it does seem to help with the scratches on her skin but she still seems to scratch a lot, that's why i'm thinking piriton might help


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jazzy said:


> Another thread here on Piriton http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/150341-piriton-dogs.html


Thank you i'll take a look now, only joined today so still finding my way around lol!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Leah89 said:


> What dosage did you give her? I was thinking of giving her half a tablet initially to see how she gets on


Dont know if you were asking me? but Floss a 30kg Lab was on 1 tablet a day


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kinjilabs said:


> Dont know if you were asking me? but Floss a 30kg Lab was on 1 tablet a day


Thanks, i think i'll try her on half a tablet then cos she's only a small dog x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

When my children were young they looked after the school guinea pig which came home to us for holidays. He had a skin condition which made him scratch so much that he made holes in himself and they bled. The cream he was given made very little difference, so I used a powder that I got from a local country things shop which was to be used in dressing horses cuts and scratches. It said that it dried up cuts. Sorry cant remember any names as this was twenty years ago. Anyway whatever it was it did the trick and his skin healed and he rarely had further problems. I think it was that he had an allergy to something.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> I used to give one of my Labs human Piriton and she did great on them, you should really ok it with your vet tho just in case.


As do many!
But if you let it out to the chemist by mistake that is is foran animal they won't serve it to you!
At least thats what happened the last time I tried tobuy some from asda!
Sillyof me maybe but I ask the chemist for recommended dosage!


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

As far as I am aware, the Piriton from the vets is the human one. I was prescribed some a few years back for my old dog and the adverse condition leaflet was in the box, the human version! Yes the pills may have higher or lower dosage but they are human ones

What is your dog eating? that's the first thing I would check


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

My Cav gets itchy skin during the summer so I have to give him 1 Piriton tablet a day.

Did your vet do any skin scrapes at all to check for mites? What is she fed on, could it be her food?


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> My Cav gets itchy skin during the summer so I have to give him 1 Piriton tablet a day.
> 
> Did your vet do any skin scrapes at all to check for mites? What is she fed on, could it be her food?


Nope no skin scrape or anything he just looked at her, she gets IAMS with chicken chopped up and mixed in twice a day


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Leah89 said:


> Nope no skin scrape or anything he just looked at her, she gets IAMS with chicken chopped up and mixed in twice a day


Could it be the food? It contains a lot of ingredients that dogs don't actually need and ingredients that are known to cause allergies. Have a look at the 'updated dry dog food index' sticky near the top of Dog Health and Nutrition section.

The brands in green are top quality, orange are middle of the road and red are poor.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally, I would change the food as a start. That could well be your problem


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys i'll take a look


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

It's very difficult when changing food to try and eliminate possible causes however I have found that a huge percentage of dogs get the itches as a result of grains rather than protein source

I'm a groomer and have found this over the years with many different breeds and also with my own and notice an improvement within weeks


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Leah89 said:


> Nope no skin scrape or anything he just looked at her, she gets IAMS with chicken chopped up and mixed in twice a day


If he suggests a skin scrape ask for the blood test for sarcoptes too as that's how my dogs sarcoptic mange was found, not on the ear scrape though, that came back negative even though he'd had it around 18 months.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Siskin said:


> When my children were young they looked after the school guinea pig which came home to us for holidays. He had a skin condition which made him scratch so much that he made holes in himself and they bled. The cream he was given made very little difference, so I used a powder that I got from a local country things shop which was to be used in dressing horses cuts and scratches. It said that it dried up cuts. Sorry cant remember any names as this was twenty years ago. Anyway whatever it was it did the trick and his skin healed and he rarely had further problems. I think it was that he had an allergy to something.


That would probably be hay mite, I've had guinea pigs with that too but it's more easily cured these days with Xeno 450 which you just put on the back of their neck like frontline. Our vet used to give us a green horrible liquid to bath them in, it seemed to work but the Xeno is far better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

My dearly departed Gsd Kira (sept2012) was in the garden and all off a sudden came in throwing herself on the floor kicking out we didnt know what had hapened her paw had swelled and her face balloned and looked like a cartoon character , we rushed her to the vets and she had been stung by a wasp she was given an injection as she was close to shock with the sting but the vet also gave us piriton to give her till all the swelling had gone down , the vet told us to keep any off the piriton left over incase it happened again so i would say it was safe but i would also consult vet first


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

in my travel pharmacy i have piriton liquid, which means i can adjust the dosage more easily, thus it doubles as drug for people and dog. haven't had to use it yet though. *touch wood...*


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Can Clarityn be used the same? I get that on prescription as Loratadine, for allergies myself and wondered if I could use it in an emergency or does it have to be a specific type of Piriton? (like for children or whatever)


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> Can Clarityn be used the same? I get that on prescription as Loratadine, for allergies myself and wondered if I could use it in an emergency or does it have to be a specific type of Piriton? (like for children or whatever)


Yes, you can use Claritin, but not Claritin-D because it contains pseudophedrine.

It's not safe to use use piriteze or zyrtec cos they have different ingredients.

If you're going to use piriton make sure it's the non drowsy ones and the ones with 30 in a pack not the one a day ones cos they have different ingredients too

Benadryl is safe to use too


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

can someone put pics up of boxes or links to them? 

As I get mine on prescription it comes in white box and is called Loradatine so how do I know if thats Clarityn or Clarityn-D when bought over the counter?


----------



## Lessie (Jan 12, 2012)

Can piriton be given mixed with their food? 

Or is it best to administer this orally? 

I couldn't find any info for this anywhere. I just wanted to make sure before giving him some. 

Thank-you 
Lessie


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes you can put it in food or crush it because it isn't enteric coated, where a tablet is meant to be absorbed in the small intestine, such as gastro resistant aspirin, avoiding dispersion in the stomach. When Teebs had allergies or gets itchy after a walk in the field I put a 4mg piriton in his food. You can buy chlophenamine maleate 4mg from Asda, its the generic version of piriton but much cheaper.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Is Clarityn the same? and safe? I get the version from GP prescribed (Loratadine) I often have some left over in winter when don't need it as much (for hay fever) but always keep some in house incase I accidentally eat something with nut traces in as it tends to reverse symptoms if I take a couple extra as soon as I get any symptom.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Actually this is one thing I'd advise getting from the vets. When a pack of 20 piriton was selling for a couple of quid in the chemist, my vet used to sell me 500 tablets for a fiver! Exactly the same stuff - in fact the pack said 'for human consumption'.


----------

